# Newbie - please send thoughts



## Klas (Nov 11, 2011)

Simulating Hormone is 0.01 (0.27-4.20 uiu/ml = normal range)
Thyroxin 8.3 (normal range is 4.6 - 12.0 ug/dl)
T uptake 0.91 (""0.80-1.30 Index)
Thyroxine Free 1.6 (0.9 - 1.8 ng/dl)

i am currently on 100mg of PTU and taking two Atenolol per day.
I'm also trying to have another baby.

I'm just so unsure what this all means as it sounds foreign to me when my doctor explains it. Can someone go elementary on me and share your thoughts and explanations.

Many thanks,
Kerri


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Klas said:


> Simulating Hormone is 0.01 (0.27-4.20 uiu/ml = normal range)
> Thyroxin 8.3 (normal range is 4.6 - 12.0 ug/dl)
> T uptake 0.91 (""0.80-1.30 Index)
> Thyroxine Free 1.6 (0.9 - 1.8 ng/dl)
> ...


It looks like you are still pretty hyper. How long have you been on the PTU?

How do you feel; that's what counts!


----------



## Klas (Nov 11, 2011)

HI, Andros -

I don't feel well at all. I feel depressed and anxious.


----------



## Klas (Nov 11, 2011)

i've been on put since december and was originally at 200mg but has been reduced to 100mg for about 2 months now since we are trying to conceive.


----------

